

Twilio, Linode, Heroku and more in the Bad Ass Developer Bundle - noahkagan
http://appsumo.com

======
patio11
Worth it just to get six months of SendGrid Silver (i.e. dedicated IP address
for sending emails) for, umm, about half the price of buying one month
normally.

Given that "sign up for SendGrid" was on my todo list for tomorrow, well, that
worked out great.

------
jmouton
6 months of SendGrid Silver, and some credits on Twilio is totally awesome if
you are not using these services yet, because you should be.

------
wwortiz
I would have bought it just for linode but: New or inactive customers only.
unused accounts will expire on December 31, 2010. Users agree to abide by the
Terms of Service.

~~~
noahkagan
Let me know what issue you have. I can talk to the guys.

~~~
awad
Any way to have it apply for current customers in the form of a credit?

~~~
michaelhart
Exactly. Just signed up for Linode (768) _YESTERDAY_. Great deals though.

------
cheald
Wow, that is an _amazing_ deal. I'm tempted to get it without a good reason
to.

------
ashleyw
Bargain, love AppSumo! Anyone want my Twillo credits? Not a US resident so
can't use them, see my profile for my email.

~~~
loginx
Same here. I'm also not a US resident, so if you'd like to get started with
Twillio, let me know.

------
hallmark
Is there a way to tell if the Heroku piece of the deal is still active? I
suppose we may know after it expires, but at this point, I don't see a
definitive confirmation either way of whether it is active or not.

It would be a great excuse to finally try some Ruby coding!

~~~
levirosol
heroku has a free plan, so there's no reason not jump head first into a Ruby
app.

------
niyogi
if you've got an idea now and are a hacker, there's no excuse not to try with
this kind of deal.

